# Beyond Words



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Last week a threat thread was started by Fred (MACMS). I normally try to put a spin of humor on my threads and make some folks smile. Well I can not think of any possible way to put any humor into this one. Instead I am truly humbled by the gift bestowed upon me from Fred. 
I know we all hear or should I say read about key folks in the support of the Armed men and Women who support our country. CS as a whole amazes me with this support. 
Well Fred has taken all words form me on this.

And sometimes just simply saying the simplest things mean the most.

Fred I thank you Sir.










Yes included in this was the MC 70th anniversary ceramic Jar.




































Again Words ..ahh heck Simply amazing and I ask any of you who have not Bumped Freds RG to hit him up again.

Most of these are new to me and although I am familiar with all except for the one labeled SLR A. I am sure someone can clue me into what exactly this one is.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Simply amazing. Nice hit, Fred.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

that is one frickin' smoking hot hit!:ss


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Fred's a great guy!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

FRED IS A BEAST!!!!

No expert but I think the SLR just might be a St. Luis Rey.



Enjoy Jason.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

yupper SLR = St. Luis Rey = Nice stick!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Job well done.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Jason now you know how I feel. Words can't describe Fred or what he does. I'm just happy he's on our side.:tu Also some very tasty smokes :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!!!:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW, just WOW:tu

Great job Fred on a deserving BOTL


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a huge hit with a ton of quality, too! Those Culebras are tasty.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

:dr ...frikken whoa!...:dr


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I love to see gorillas being excellent to each other


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicely done!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! Nice!


-Mark.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

WOW. That's it. WOW! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Speechless


Unreal FRED!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Major Props fred.....nicely done.:tu


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

Party on, dudes.

Nice one, Fred.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Just to expound on the previous posts, that is the Saint Luis Rey Series A.
Here ya go Jason...http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=6079&showprod=yes&catpkID=366


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Dustin


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

With some nice age on it also :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

That just blows me away. This is the bes tplace ever.

Such great people! Never cease to amaze me


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Fred is the man.

'nuff said


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing :tu


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice hit, Fred! :tu :tu :dr


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What everyone else said, with jaw on floor. :tu:tu:tu


----------

